# A Few From The Plum Pudding Races



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Tried out my new (for Christmas) camera at Mallory Park's anual Plum Pudding races, held every Boxing Day for over 30 years.





































Mike


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

AND THERE'S MORE




























Mike


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Great action shots and love that old Triumph Hack!! :notworthy: :jump: :clap:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes!! it was in stark contrast to the more modern machines 

Mike


----------

